# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Myftaraj : Deislamizimi Kosoves per hir te se ardhmes.

## palushi

*Artikulli i Nikolas Gvosdev për Kosovën në revistën Foreign Affairs, si simptomë e establishmentit strategjik amerikan  	
Written by Gazeta SOT  * 
Sunday, 16 May 2010 00:00

Nga Kastriot MYFTARAJ

Një artikull për Kosovën, i botuar në revistën Foreign Affairs është gjithmonë interesant, se kjo është revista e Consil on Foreign Relations, i cili është një think tank i

rëndësishëm me mjaft impakt në përcaktimin e politikës së jashtme amerikane. Në numrin e maj-qershorit 2010 të revistës Foreign Affairs, të maj qershorit 2010, është botuar artikulli i Nikolas Gvosdev, me titull Çngrirja e Kosovës: rikonsiderimi i kufijve në Ballkan. Autori është jo më pak interesant se artikulli. Nikolla Gvosdev është një amerikan me origjinë ruse, i cili ka qenë editor i revistës amerikane National interest. Nga viti 2008 ai është profesor në Naval War College, në Newport, Rhode Island. Naval War College është shkollë për përgatitjen e oficerëve të flotës ushtarake detare, si dhe qendër studimore gjeostrategjike. Nikolas Gvosdev në fakt vepron si një lobist rus në establishmentin strategjik amerikan. Ai është për një politikë të appeasement ndaj Rusisë dhe madje është edhe një apologjet i regjimit të sotëm autoritarist të Kremlinit, për të cilin ka shpikur termin pluralizëm i menaxhuar. Gvosdev në fakt është një lobist rus në SHBA-të dhe fakti se ai është në zemër të establishmentit strategjik amerikan, është simptomë e së keqes së shoqërisë amerikane sot, dhe do të ishte një detaj më tepër në radhën e atyre që e bënë Samuel P. Huntington të shkruante librin-testament Kush jemi ne: sfidat ndaj identitetit nacional amerikan. (2004)
Gvosdev në artikullin e vet, thotë se SHBA-të me sponsorimin e pavarësisë së Kosovës kanë hyrë në një rrugë pa krye, se nuk u arrit që Kosova të njihej nga pjesa më e madhe e vendeve të botës, se Kosova është një shtet i dështuar nga pikëpamja ekonomike dhe institucionale, dhe se mbështetja e SHBA-ve për pavarësinë e Kosovës ka bllokuar bashkëpunimin e Amerikës me Serbinë. Gvosdev sugjeron: Për të lëvizur para, Washingtoni duhet të shkëpusë lidhjen mes çështjes së pavarësisë nga çështja e kufijve. Me fjalë të tjera, debati nëse duhet të ketë një shtet të pavarur me shumësi shqiptare në Kosovë, duhet të trajtohet i ndarë prej çështjeve territorial. Ekzistojnë precedentë për këtë qasje: pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, bashkësia ndërkombëtare njohu se duhej të krijoheshin Armenia dhe Polonia, si shtete të pavarura, para se kufijtë e tyre të krijoheshin definitivisht; sot, procesi i paqes Izrael-Palestinë filloi prej një pikënisjeje sipas së cilës zgjidhja duhet të finalizohej me krijimin e dy shteteve, ndonëse nuk u bënë zgjidhje për çështjet territorial. Madje, edhe që nga bisedimet e dështuara të paqes në Rambouillet, në 1999, diplomatët kanë bërë gabimin që të insistojnë se një Kosovë e pavarur duhet të mbulojë tërësinë e provincës, siç ajo u definua nga udhëheqësi komunist Josip Broz Tito Çështja e ndreqjeve territorial duhet të jetë sigurisht në tryezë. Vijat e përgjithshme të një zgjidhje janë të qartë: Regjionet me shumësi serbe në veri të Lumit Ibër duhet të mbeten pjesë e Serbisë, me disa lloj rregullimesh të bëra për vendet e rëndësishme të trashëgimisë serbe dhe enklavat në jug të Kosovës.
Shkurt, ajo çka sugjeron Gvosdev është që Kosova të ndahet, duke marrë Serbia një pjesë të saj, ndërsa pjesa tjetër të mbetet shteti i pavarur i Kosovës. Gvosdev nuk kujdeset asfare që të mos duket proserb. Ai thotë se ishte gabim që u morën si të mirëqenë kufijtë që dizenjoi Tito për Kosovën, por nuk thotë se edhe këto kufij qenë në dëm të shqiptarëve se lanë jashtë Kosovës Luginën e Preshevës, çka është evidente. Nëse bën një marrëveshje- tokë në këmbim të njohjes- me Serbinë, kjo zgjidh vetëm një pjesë të problemeve të Kosovës, që paraqiti Gvosdev, duke iu referuar edhe një zyrtari të lartë amerikan, se: Siç tha së fundmi Asistent-Sekretari i Departamentit të Shtetit, Philip Gordon, Kosova është duke u shtypur nga papunësia e madhe, investimet e pakta, dhe baza ekonomike relativisht e vogël. Qeveria në Prishtinë kërkon ndihmën perëndimore për të plotësuar
shpenzimet e veta. Ndërkaq Kosova mbetet një qendër për narkotikët, armët dhe trafikun e qenieve njerëzore, me korrupsionin si një frenues të madh të investimeve të huaja.
Nëse Kosova ndahet, këto probleme do të mbeten, duke qenë në origjinë të tyre baza e vogël ekonomike, për shkak të përmasave të vogla të vendit. Kosova do të jetë një vend i varfër me rreth 9000 km² dhe mbi 2 milion banorë, çka nuk e bën tërheqëse për investimet e huaja. Do të krijohet një rreth vicioz ku institucionet nuk mund të funksionojnë, korrupsioni dhe krimi i organizuar nuk luftohen për shkak të varfërisë, ndërsa varfëria nuk mund të zbutet për shkak të mungesës së investimeve të huaja. Atëherë, çka mbetet, që pas disa vitesh Kosova të copëtohet edhe një herë? Nëse bëhet fjalë për ndarje të Kosovës, siç sugjeron Gvosdev, atëherë ka vetëm një skenar të arsyeshëm dhe që e zgjidh çështjen: ndarja e Kosovës mes Serbisë dhe Shqipërisë. Nëse do të vihet në tryezat diplomatike çështja e ndarjes, atëherë bisedimet nuk duhet të mbahen mes Beogradit dhe Prishtinë, por mes
Beogradit dhe Tiranës. Kjo do të ishte zgjidhja optimale për problematikën që paraqet Gvosdev. Kështu, dy milion shqiptarët e Kosovës do të gjendeshin në një shtet prej 38 mijë km², me dalje të gjerë në bregdet, ku tashmë ka investime të huaja të rëndësishme, të çilat do të shtriheshin automatikisht në tregun e Kosovës. Rritja e tregut të Shqipërisë me 2 milion njerëz, do të nxiste të tjerë investitorë të huaj për të ardhur në vend. Nëse ndarja e Kosovës do të bëhej mes Shqipërisë dhe Serbisë, atëherë do të vihej në tryezë dhe çështja e Luginës së Preshevës, si kompensim për territorin që do të merrte Serbia në veri të Kosovës.
*Por Gvosdev nuk do që Kosova të ndahet mes Serbisë dhe Shqipërisë, se ai kërkon që shteti i pavarur i Kosovës të mbetet, ashtu që Serbia, kur të krijohet situata ta aneksojë atë, duke i spastruar etnikisht shqiptarët. Gvosdev ofron në artikullin e vet një ekspedient, të cilin Serbia mund ta përdorë për këtë gjë në të ardhmen, kur sugjeron zgjidhjen për vendet e trashëgimisë kulturore serbe që mbeten në shtetin e Kosovës dhe komunat me shumësi serbe atje: Një model i mundshëm është marrëveshja e arritur midis Italisë dhe Vatikanit në 1929.* Për dekada, Kisha Katolike nuk e njohu marrjen e Romës nga Italia në 1870; shteti Italian, ngjashmërisht nuk ishte i prirur që të cedonte pretendimin e tij mbi kryeqytetin e tij. Traktati Lateran e zgjidhi këtë çështje duke themeluar Qytetin e Vatikanit, si një shtet neutral port ë pavarur. Si shtesë, Vatikani mori të drejta ekstraterritoriale mbi vendet e shenjta në Romë, përreth saj dhe në pjesë të tjera të Italisë. Sigurisht, rasti i Kosovës nuk është identik, por modeli lateran mund të sigurojë vijat e përgjithshme për një marrëveshje të qëndrueshme.
Ky profesor Gvosdev nuk është injorant, kështu që ai me vetëdije thotë rrena të trasha, si lobist ruso-serb që është. Traktati Lateran u bë për të siguruar vazhdimësinë e ekzistencës së Selisë së Shenjtë, si shtet, siç kishte qenë deri në vitin 1870, territori i atyre që njiheshin si Shtetet Papale, u aneksua nga Mbretëria e Italisë. Në rastin e Kosovës, profesor Gvosdev kërkon që t ia japë statusin e shtetit Kishës Serbe. Me Planin Ahtisaari, pikat e të cilit tashmë janë shndërruar në ligje nga Kuvendi i Kosovës, Kisha Serbe e Kosovës fiton praktikisht statusin e një shteti derisa ajo ka sovranitet mbi territore të gjera, të vendeve të shenjta kishtare në Kosovë, dhe në një territor përreth tyre. *Gjithashtu Kisha Serbe e Kosovës ka fituar dhe atribute të tjera që i mundësojnë të sillet si shtet, ndër të cilat privilegje doganore dhe tatimore, të drejtën për të eksportuar dhe
importuar mallra me privilegje të tilla, kinse për veprimtarinë ekonomike që ushtron Kisha Serbe e Kosovës për të mbajtur veten. Por këto dispozita janë aq të gjera, dhe Kisha serbe ka të drejtë të importojë e eksportojë makineri, lëndë të para, mallrat ë ndryshme, çka e bëjnë atë qendër kontrabande dhe evazioni fiskal për gjithë komunitetin serb në Kosovë, dhe në perspektivë edhe për pjesëtarët e komuniteteve të tjera të cilët do të bashkëpunojnë me të. Kisha Serbe në Kosovë është në pozitë shumë të favorshme për ta bërë këtë, se ajo ushtron sovranitetin mbi 42 vende, të quajtura zona të mbrojtura, dhe që janë të përhapura gjithandej Kosovës.*
Kisha Serbe në Kosovë ka një veçori për të cilën ajo nuk mund ta marrë statusin që fitoi Vatikani në Itali me Traktatin Lateran. Vatikani nuk ishte i lidhur me një shteti tjetër, dhe qendrën e kishte në Romë, dhe jo në ndonjë shtet tjetër. Kurse, Kisha Serbe e Kosovës është pjesë e Kishës Serbe me qendër në Beograd dhe si e tillë njihet nga Plani Ahtisaari. Për një arsye të ngjashme u ngrinë marrëdhëniet mes Vatikanit dhe Mbretërisë së Italisë, deri në përfundim të Luftës së Parë Botërore. Selia e Shenjtë, me qendër në Romë, kishte qenë e lidhur tradicionalisht me Imperinë e Shenjtë Romane, trashëgimtare e së cilës ishte Austro-Hungaria. Mbretëria Italiane, e krijuar në 1861, i shikonte me pakënaqësi të madhe marrëdhëniet speciale të Vatikanit me Vienën. U desh shpërbërja e Imperisë Austro-Hungareze në përfundim të Luftës së Parë Botërore, që të krijoheshin kushtet për marrëveshjen mes Italisë dhe Vatikanit. Nëse Kisha Serbe e Kosovës do të marrë statusin që ka Vatikani në Itali, ky në fakt do të jetë një ekspedient shtetëror i Serbisë brenda Kosovës së mbetur. Kisha Serbe në Kosovë, do të jetë një mikroiimperi me 42 mikroprincipata të përhapura gjithandej Kosovës, e cila do t i shpallë luftë shtetit të Kosovës. Nëpërmjet kësaj baze, Serbia do të zbatojë skenare për të shpërbërë shtetin e Kosovës, sipas shembullit të veprimeve të Izraelit në Gaza dhe Bregun Perëndimor. Kështu, do të inskenohen skenare të atentateve terroriste islamike ndaj vendeve të shenjta serbe, çka do të çojnë në ndërhyrjen e ushtrisë serbe në Kosovë. Sa më tepër që zvogëlohet numri i trupave të KFOR në Kosovë, aq më tepër do të joshet Serbia që ta bëjë këtë në të ardhmen.
Nga shkrimi i Gvosdev shqiptarët e Kosovës duhet të kuptojnë rreziqet që mund t u vijnë andej nga nuk e presin, nga SHBA-të. *Shqiptarët e Kosovës duhet të nxjerrin një mësim nga fakti që serbët po e përdorin fenë për të rifituar kontrollin mbi Kosovën. Serbia e humbi Kosovën me luftë, dhe po e fiton në paqe, me anë të Kishës Serbe. Por që Serbia ta fitojë këtë betejë në paqe, duhet që Kosova të ketë profil islamik, me xhamia, tyrbe, medrese, turma besimtarësh muslimanë që falen në ditët e festave fetare. Në këto rrethana, shqiptarët e Kosovës kanë vetëm një alternativë, që ta deislamizojnë Kosovën. Ose shqiptarët e Kosovës do të vetëdeislamizohen, ose Islami do t i mbytë ata, duke i shërbyer Serbisë si laku me të cilin do t i mbysë shqiptarët e Kosovës. Shumëkujt në Kosovë nuk i bëhet vonë për këtë, se mendon që është më mirë të shkohet në Xhehnet, i mbytur nga serbët, se në Xhehnem si mohues i Islamit. Por unë kam bindjen se pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve të Kosovës nuk mendojnë kështu. Shqiptarët e Kosovës duhet të mendojnë për një referendum për deislamizimin e Kosovës.*

----------


## mesuesi_1

> Nga Kastriot MYFTARAJ
> 
> ...........
> 
> Në këto rrethana, shqiptarët e Kosovës kanë vetëm një alternativë, që ta deislamizojnë Kosovën. Ose shqiptarët e Kosovës do të vetëdeislamizohen, *ose Islami do t’ i mbytë ata, duke i shërbyer Serbisë si laku me të cilin do t’ i mbysë shqiptarët e Kosovës. Shumëkujt në Kosovë nuk i bëhet vonë për këtë, se mendon që është më mirë të shkohet në Xhehnet,* i mbytur nga serbët, se në Xhehnem si mohues i Islamit. Por unë kam bindjen se pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve të Kosovës nuk mendojnë kështu. Shqiptarët e Kosovës duhet të mendojnë për një referendum për deislamizimin e Kosovës.[/B]



per te arritur kete objektiv serbet po ndihmohen nga disa shoqata ekstremiste islamike te cilat po punojne jashtezakonisht mire me kosovaret duke i bere ata qe mos te mendojne per shqipen por per xhehnetin ..... leke sa te duash .... me kova ..... dikush po investon ne kete drejtim ....

----------


## Gj.Fishta

Deislamizmi i nje shteti nuk behet ndryshe vetem se me dhune fizike qe dmth : shpaten ne fyt, apo plumin mes dy syve.

Ndryshe s'mund ti gjunjezosh shqiptaret e ta puthin kryqin.

Ky dezislamizem eshte provuar me heret nga serbet ortodoks, Kastrioti eshte i ri ne kete lemi, ani pse i moqem me vjet.









Nga thesari ynë popullor kendohet kjo kenge :

SAVA I BASANIT
-	Rapsodi popullore 

Haj , medet për Lug t Baranit 
N kamë na u qojka Sava i Basanit !
Savë Basani n kamë na u que 
N Baran t Epër koka shkue ,
Të tanë kmetat i ka tubue ,
Bajraktarin shpejt jav due !

Bajraktarin ja paskan que 
Tu ngatë jetë Savë, çka m lypë mue ?
Mejherë Sava i ka kallxue 
M ka ardhë emri fenë me jav ndrrue ,
Nestra e Diella  asht qillue ,
Tanë në kishë kena me shkue ,
Mej ngue popat çka u thonë juve ,
Si mos dishit me u kryque ,
Unë vet Sava kam me ju msue !

Bajraktari i mençum ish qillue 
Nja tri ditë , Savë , myhlet t i due ,
Shkept bajraqet mu  kanë qillue ,
Dyqysh n mujsha mej tubue !

N atë ven Sava , ata e ka lshue ,
Hazir Alija aty ish kanë qillue ,
Jallah bani , n kamë na u que 
Ktheu , more Savë , e fol me mue ,
Ku ke nije shqiptarët fenë me ndrrue ,
Ramazanat krejt i kemi ngjinue ,
Për Bajram gjithë n xhami jemi shkue ,
Pa na gri , Savë , pa na coptue ,
Kurrë nuk munesh fenë me na e ndrrue !

Savë Basani koka idhnue 
Xhanarisë ju ka ngërmue !
Xhanarija i kanë rrethue ,
Duert në bleqe jav kanë vnue ,
N isintak janë tuj que .
N Garazhdevc, tu kisha i kanë que ,
Ngat ni mal asht qillue ,
N atë mal t shkretë i kanë ngujue ,
I kanë shti vorret me zor mej marue !
Se te vorret , Sava i ka que ,
Edhe ni herë ju kish kallxue 
Këqyrni vorret ku i kini marue ,
A po doni fenë me qef me e ndrrue ,
Se me qef fenë n deshi me e ndrrue ,
Kapetana kam me ju marue ,
N Koloshin kam me ju que ,
Koloshinin kini me e sundue !
Pra, mos dashi fenë me qejf me e ndrrue ,
Krejt batare kam me ju marue ,
N qito vorre kam me ju gjue !

Hazir Alija , ni djalë drangue ,
Pa i folë Savës , apet , s ju durue 
Ty, bre Savë , ni herë t kem kallxue ,
Pa na gri e pa na coptue ,
Kurrë nuk munesh fenë me na e ndrrue !
Hazir Alija , ni fjalë pe flet ,
Shokëve t vet po ju jep gajret 
Bini vllazën , ju , shahadet ,
Ka ni gisht qone përpjetë ,
Ta bajmë Zotin me isharet ,
Se ky Sava, sod po na pret ,
Na përpjektë , ne , Zoti n xhenet !

Të tanë trimat rajshin shahadet ,
Tanë pe qojshin ka ni gisht përpjetë,
Pe bajnë Zotin me isharet  ,
Ni batare , Sava , po jav jep !
Ni batare kur jav ka lshue 
Të tanë trimat n vorr kokan rrxue !
Hazir Alijes , goja i kish punue 
More Savë, kurrë mos t kofsha falë ,
Shahadetin , ti , s mun ma nalë ,
Pa imanë, çafir, s mun um qon ,
A e din , shpirtin kush ma ka dhanë ?!

Se për s dyti, Sava , po m jav lëshon 
Të tanë trimat jetë po ndrrojnë !
Të tanë trimat po ndrrojnë jetë ,
Ju pastë shkue shpirti n xhenet !
Tanë shqiptarët do t ju knojnë rahmet ,
Se për komb , trimat janë vdekë !

		Mblodhi dhe shënoi:
			Demir KRASNIQI

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*Tash shfaqen gjithfar idesh!
Këtu ka dorë qeveria e rrenes!

Se feja nuk është dicka me rëndësi  , këtë e kam thënë , dhe po e përseris edhe tash.
Kjo vlen për të gjitha fetë pa përjashtim.

Njeriu i shekullit të 21 nuk ka nevoj për fe.

Problemi nuk është se një pjesë e popullates në Kosovë kan fen isalme.
Paraqitja e disa grupeve ekstreme është e dëmshme , nuk ka fjalë .

populli duhet të stimulohet në drejtimin e duhur .
Pra që nuk ka nevoj njeriu për fe.

Në shkrimin e Kastriot Myftarit shifet tendenca që të fshihet një e vërtet .

Fjala është për marveshjet e shumta të bëra nga matrapaz politikan antishqiptarë që kan udhëhequr me Kosoven nga 99 e këndej.
Plani i Ahtisarit dhe pikan e Sban Ski Smunit jan ato që ja kthejn serbis sovranitetin mbi Kosoven !

Deri sa këta politikan të dalin para gjyqit dhe të denohen për tredhti kombëtare , dhe të gjitha marrveshtej që jan antishqiptare të bin poshtë , pra anulohen , serbija do të ket gjasa të mëdha për ta kthyer Kosoven nën pushtimin e vet!

Populli do të emancipohet, jo me ndalesen e fesë , po me ngirtjen e nivelit arsimor dhe kulturor e shoqërorë-ekonomik!
Kur kjo të ndodhë , në fe do të mbesin vetëm ata që nuk arrijnë të ecin me kohen. Por ata do të jen gjenerata që dot të zhduken!*

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC , U KRYMB , E HASA ME SHOKË LAVDËROHET ME KRYMBJEN E KOSOVES!

----------


## uvejsa

> Populli do të emancipohet, jo me ndalesen e fesë , po me ngirtjen e nivelit arsimor dhe kulturor e shoqërorë-ekonomik!
> Kur kjo të ndodhë , në fe do të mbesin vetëm ata që nuk arrijnë të ecin me kohen. Por ata do të jen gjenerata që dot të zhduken![/B]


Qishtu duhet me qene teoria, e jo sikurse ajo e Darwinit "zhdukje me dhune" . 

Shume mire e ke thene  dhe besoj fuqishem qe po u praktikua kjo teori, do te permbushet parashikimi yt.

----------


## ebu_abdulaziz

gjeja me qesharake qe kam lexu deri tash  eshte kjo mu ba deislamizimi i kosoves ky si duket vetem per qiell po shikojka megjithat nje fjal me pelqeu qe edhe ne muslimant e preferojm nje referendum mbi baza fetare te dalim dhe ti tregojm te gjitheve qe jemi musliman si refresh t;ja bejm.................

----------


## Gj.Fishta

> gjeja me qesharake qe kam lexu deri tash  eshte kjo mu ba deislamizimi i kosoves ky si duket vetem per qiell po shikojka megjithat nje fjal me pelqeu qe edhe ne muslimant e preferojm nje referendum mbi baza fetare te dalim dhe ti tregojm te gjitheve qe jemi musliman si refresh t;ja bejm.................


Jetojm ne demokraci, mund te behet edhe referendumi pa pik problemi dhe jo vetem per deislamizmin e kosovareve, por deiiii i gjithckaje, vetem se duhet ti permbahem tani keti vullneti te demokracis direkte  !

Ky referendum nese behet (çka dyshoj shum), mund te behet si boomrang kunder Kastriot Myftaraj.

----------


## gimche

> Deislamizmi i nje shteti nuk behet ndryshe vetem se me dhune fizike qe dmth : shpaten ne fyt, apo plumin mes dy syve.
> 
> Ndryshe s'mund ti gjunjezosh shqiptaret e ta puthin kryqin.
> 
> Ky dezislamizem eshte provuar me heret nga serbet ortodoks, Kastrioti eshte i ri ne kete lemi, ani pse i moqem me vjet.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw2bPvfOKXI
> 
> ...


Çdo fjal është e tepërt, është mirë ta lexojnë Ortodoksët, Ateistët dhe Katolikët e FSH pastaj të shohim se ç'thonë ata për këtë gjë.

----------


## extreme

nje pjes e madhe e shqiptarve ne kohen preislamike islamin e pranuan si alternative per mbijetes , osht shum leht qe prap islamin ta braktisin si alternative per mbijetese !!

----------


## drenicaku

Vetem deislamizimi i shqiptarve mund te na shpetoi,ne te kunderten kemi me jetu si ne avganistan.
Nuk eshte e rastesishme edhe dukurit fetare qe asnjeher nuk i kemi pas,jam i bindur qe serbia jep para te medha per ti ber shqiptaret sa me muslimana qe eshte e mundur,kuptohet me aleatet e vet arab.
Kur kemi pas shqiptar te rinje me mjekrra,me pantollona te shkurt,femra me feregje po masi nuk kemi hala shtet grahni deri ku te shkon.

----------


## Shiu

Kastriot Myftaraj eshte nje psikopat, njejte si ai palushi ne fillim dhe ky drenicaku ne fund. Asgje nuk mund te na beni, mor te poshter! Kastriot Myftaraj ne nje shkrim tjeter propozon t'u hiqet nenshtetesia shqiptare dhe kosovare te gjithe muslimaneve dhe qe ata te gjithe te deportohen ne Arabi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ku dallohet nga Millosheviqi, Shesheli, Arkani?! ASKUND! Pikerisht keta zagare te Vatikanit jane armiq te shqiptarise, e jo muslimanet qe gjithmone e paguan me se shtrenjti cmimin e lirise! Myftaroviqat, Palushoviqat e Drenicakoviqat jane dora e zgjatur e Serbise ne Kosove, dhe e grekut ne Shqiperi!

----------


## palushi

flet per patriotizem nji njeri qi as si shqiptar nuk identifikohet, po vetem si dukuri natyrore/mbinatyrore edhe "mysliman krenar"

meqi e paske qejf Myftarin po ta bi prape
besoj se nji pjese te asaj qi ai shkruan nuk i konsideron as vete te realizushme po vetem si pjese e nji propogande qi çdokush mund ta gjykoje vete ne vlerat qi mbart

ajo çka une bie plotesisht dakort me Myftaraj ashte se çdokush qi ven fene (cilado kjofte kjo) para kombit ashte armiku ma i madh sot per te gjithe shqiptaret

nks ti hyn ne kete kategori s'te kam faj une e ndoshta as Myftaraj

ti kam theksu me Bold ato pjeset qi te pelqejne ty

Ylli i kuq i Moskës dhe Guri i zi i Mekës  	

E Merkure, 26 Maj 2010 00:00

Nga Kastriot MYFTARAJ

Enigma e madhe e komunizmit fillon që nga simboli i tij, Ylli i kuq. Ky simbol u adoptua nga Revolucioni Bolshevik në Rusi, për t u bërë pastaj simbol i komunizmit ndërkombëtar.

Përpjekjet për t ia atribuar Marksit dhe Engelsit janë krejt të kota. Ylli i kuq u adoptua si simbol pas Revolucionit të Tetorit, madje kohë më vonë. Është interesante se as Lenini, as Stalini më pas, nuk parapëlqyen që ta marrin autorësinë e këtij simboli. Arsyeja nuk është e vështirë që të kuptohet. Ylli me pesë cepa, ndryshe pentagrami, ishte një simbol djallëzor që në Antikitet. Ai përdorej dhe përdoret gjerësisht në magjinë e zezë. Gjithashtu ylli me pesë cepa është dhe një simbol i freemasonerisë. Pse duhej që komunizmi ateist të adoptonte një simbol mistik, reaksionar në fjalorin komunist? Kjo tregonte se komunizmi kishte një origjinë të errët, okulte, dhe nuk ishte ideologji e proletariatit, sikur vetëshpallej.
Më pas u tha se Ylli i kuq simbolizonte pesë kontinentet, kur ato në fakt qenë gjashtë. Njeriu që kishte përgjegjësinë për adoptimin e këtij simboli nga bolshevikët ishte çifuti Lev Bronshtajn (Trocki). Por as ai vetë, më vonë, kur u largua nga Bashkimi Sovjetik si kundërshtar i Stalinit, nuk tregoi ndonjë entuziazëm për ta marrë përsipër autorësinë e simbolit të komunizmit ndërkombëtar. Në Bashkimin Sovjetik u krijua dhe një Urdhër i Yllit të Kuq, në vitet tridhjetë, që ishte një dekoratë e lartë, por nuk u botua kurrë një libër për historinë e Yllit të kuq, si simbol. Një gjë është e sigurt. Ylli i kuq u bë një simbol nën të cilën rreth gjysma e njerëzimit kaloi vuajtje të tmerrshme në shekullin XX, duke përfshirë dhe shqiptarët. Ylli i kuq u shndërrua në një simbol të mistikës ateiste, derisa me të u krijuan regjime të një teokracie të llojit të vet, me sundimtarë-zota, të
llojit të Stalinit, Enver Hoxhës, Mao Ce Dun etj. Regjimeve totalitare komuniste u përshtatej simboli i idhujtarisë djallëzore, Ylli i kuq.
Ylli i kuq është vetëm i fundit në radhën e simboleve pagane djallëzore, që iu janë imponuar shqiptarëve me dhunë. Para tij qenë simbolet islamike të Gurit të zi dhe Gjysmëhënës. Guri i zi është objekti më i shenjtë i fesë islame. Ai gjendet në qytetin e Mekës në tempullin Kaaba. Si tempulli, ashtu dhe Guri i zi, i cili gjendet në të i përkasin periudhës para Muhametit. Tempulli Kaaba dhe vetë Guri i zi i përkasin një kulti politeist (pagan) arab dhe mbaheshin si vend i shenjtë, përkatësisht objekt i shenjtë, që shumë kohë para Muhametit. Në kohën kur arabët qenë paganë, ata e adhuronin Gurin e zi si një objekt të shenjtë dhe mendonin se ai ndrynte imazhin e 360 zotave (meshkuj dhe femra). Në fakt Guri i zi ishte një meteor i rëndomtë. Kur Muhameti krijoi fenë islame, ai u tregua shumë praktik, si tregtar që ishte. Derisa ai shpalli me fjalë ndalimin e idhujtarisë, me vepra i inkorporoi objektet e shenjta të kulteve idhujtare në fenë e re.
Kështu, tempulli pagan i Kaaba në Mekë u bë tempulli më i shenjtë i Islamit dhe Guri i zi, objekti i shenjtë i fesë islame. Muhameti shpalli se Kaaba ishte vendi ku Zoti hodhi një gur për t i treguar Ademit dhe Havasë (Adamit dhe Evës) se ku duhej të ndërtonin tempullin e parë për të. Sipas tij ky tempull u ndërtua dhe në të u vendos guri i hedhur nga Zoti, i cili në fillim qe i bardhë, por u nxi se reflektonte mëkatet e njerëzve. Asgjë e tillë nuk thuhet në Testamentin e Vjetër. Atje nuk thuhet as ajo që pretendonte Muhameti se tempulli dhe Guri u zhdukën gjatë Përmbytjes së Madhe, për t u gjetur më pas nga Ibrahimi (Abrahami), i cili urdhëroi djalin e vet që të ndërtonte një tempull të ri në atë vend dhe të vendoste në të gurin e shenjtë. Kështu supozohet që të jetë ndërtuar tempulli i Kaaba. Por, arkeologjia na thotë se Meka është më hershme se shekulli IV pas Krishtit, ndërsa Abrahami kishte 2400 jetuar vite para kësaj kohe. Në të vërtetë adhurimi i gurëve që supozohej se kishin rënë nga qielli ishte idhujtaria më e përhapur ndër popujt semitikë, duke përfshirë edhe arabët. Çdo fis arab kishte Kaaba-n e vet, me gurin e vet të shenjtë. Arabët mund ta pranonin një fe të re më lehtë në rast se ajo integronte kultet e mëparshme idhujtare. Ky qe sekreti i suksesit të Muhametit.
Muhameti tregoi një fantazi të madhe për të integruar ritualet idhujtare në fenë e re, që supozohet të ishte kundër idhujtarisë, në mënyrë që arabët idhujtarë të pranonin fenë e re. Kështu, arabët idhujtarë e kishin zakon që të ecnin përreth tempullit shtatë herë. Muhameti e përfshiu këtë rit në fenë e re, duke pretenduar se kështu kishte bërë Ibrahimi. Arabët idhujtarë e kishin zakon që të puthnin gurët e tyre të shenjtë. Muhameti e përfshiu edhe këtë rit në fenë islame, edhe pse kjo ishte idhujtari flagrante. Arabët idhujtarë e kishin zakon që të hidhnin gurë gjatë ritualeve të shenjta. Muhameti e përfshiu këtë rit në fenë e re, duke pretenduar se Ibrahimi kishte gjuajtur me gurë djallin. Arabët idhujtarë e kishin zakon që gjatë ritualit të vraponin mes dy idhujve, Isaf dhe Naila. Muhameti e përfshiu dhe këtë rit në fenë e re, duke pretenduar se Hagari vrapoi mes dy kodrave
kur shkoi të mbushte ujë për Ismailin.
Pas pelegrinazhit në Kaaba arabët idhujtarë e kishin zakon që t i bënin një lutje të veçantë zotit Hubal, i cili ishte kryezoti në panteonin prej 360 zotash, dhe paraqitej në trajtën e Hënës (trupit qiellor). Adhurimi i Hënës është i kuptueshëm në popujt e shkretëtirës se Hëna ndriçon me freski, ndërsa Dielli ndriçon duke sjellë edhe një vapë mbytëse në shkretëtirë. Në të vërtetë tempulli i Kaaba i qe kushtuar Hubalit, Kryezotit-Hënë. Muhameti e ruajti simbolin e hënës, duke e bërë gjysmëhënën simbolin e shenjtë të Islamit, i cili gjendet në kulmin e çdo xhamie. Kështu, Muhameti i dha Allahut tiparet e Hubalit, madje duke ruajtur edhe lutjen përfundimtare për këtë në fund të pelegrinazhit (haxh). Për arabët Allahu ishte Hubali.
Muhametit i duheshin këto kompromise me idhujtarinë se ai ishte një politikan para së gjithash, i cili po krijonte një ideologji për ndërtimin e një kombi dhe të një shteti. Në të vërtetë Muhameti është krijuesi i kombit arab. Islami u bë ideja nacionale arabe. Ajo që bëri Muhameti ishte të shartonte Judaizmin dhe Krishterimin, duke krijuar mbi bazën e tyre një fe të re, një Judeo-Krishterim të arabizuar. Vepra e Muhametit është e ngjashme me atë që bëri Sava në Serbinë e shekullit XIII, të cilin serbët e mbajnë si shenjtin e tyre. Sava krijoi variantin serb të Krishterimit, ai e serbizoi Krishterimin, në dobi të kombndërtimit serb. Madje serbët edhe fenë e krishterë e quajnë pravoslava. Një gjë të ngjashme bëri Henry VIII i Anglisë në shekullin XVI, duke krijuar Anglikanizmin, si Krishterimi në version anglez. Islami ngjan shumë me Anglikanizmin dhe Pravoslavizmin, dhe mund të quhet Arabokanizëm, në analogji me Anglikanizmin.
Dilema, a kombi a feja u është paraqitur të gjithë kombeve. Disa prej tyre e zgjidhën në të mire te fesë, disa në të mirë të kombit. Kombet më solide janë ata që nacionalizuan fenë, duke krijuar versionin nacional të saj, si anglezët, serbët, rusët, arabët, japonezët, grekët. Kombet që nuk e bënë dot këtë vuajtën shumë nga luftrat fetare si gjermanët, francezët, çekët etj. Arabët nuk e ruajtën dot gjatë arritjen e Madhe të Muhametit dhe u ndanë në sunitë e shiitë, të cilët që atëherë bëjnë lufta të përgjakshme mes tyre. Kjo tregon se arritja e Muhametit ishte iluzore.
Ne shqiptarëve nuk na lidh veçse një aksident historik me fenë e shpikur nga Muhameti, për të bashkuar arabët në një komb dhe një shtet. Ky aksident historik ishte pushtimi osman dhe fekthimi i dhunshëm që ushtroi ai tek shqiptarët. Është absurde që edhe sot të ketë shqiptarë, për fat të mirë një pakicë tek kombi shqiptar në dy anët e kufirit, të cilët ende besojnë tek një fe si Islami, e cila nuk është tjetër veçse një përzierje ritesh idhujtare dhe fragmentesh të kopjuara nga librat e shenjtë të Judaizmit dhe Krishterimit. *Ne shqiptarët jemi një komb europian, jetojmë në Europë, të ardhmen e shohim të lidhur me Perëndimin, ndërsa Islami na tërheq kah shkretëtirat, si një magjistar i keq. Islami prish koherencën nacionale shqiptare. Derisa serbi e quan veten serb i krishterë dhe jo i krishterë serb, muslimani praktikant nuk e quan veten shqiptar musliman, por musliman shqiptar. Kjo do të thotë se shqiptarizmi i tij është fiktiv. Kur e pyet nëse e quan veten shqiptar musliman apo musliman shqiptar, tek ai befas shfaqet arabi. Gërvishte pak praktikantin musliman dhe pas shqiptarit në dukje tek ai do të dalë arabi. Për mua muslimani shqiptar është armiku, me të nuk kam ç të diskutoj, dhe me të as mund të diskutohet. Ai shfaq një barbari të thellë. Unë e urrej atë, se ai është bartës i një feje që shfaq hapur armiqësinë ndaj kombit shqiptar.*
Islami është armik i kombit shqiptar dhe bota islame e urren kombin shqiptar. Kjo u provua kur Kosova shpalli pavarësinë në 2008. *Ishte pritur që vendet islamike do të qenë ndër të parat që do ta njihnin në bllok pavarësinë e Kosovës. Por jo. Vendet arabe shfaqën një mungesë të qartë dëshire për ta njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës. Vendi i parë arab që e njohu pavarësinë e Kosovës, ishte i pesëdhjeti në radhën e atyre që e bënë këtë dhe ky vend qenë Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe. Ky vend është një protektorat amerikan dhe kuptohet se këtë gjë e ka bërë pas presionit të fortë amerikan, jo me vullnetin e vet. Arabia Saudite, vendi i Mekës, Kaaba-s, dhe Gurit të zi, ishte vendi i pesëdhjetëetetë në radhën e atyre që e njohën pavarësinë e Kosovës, çka tregon se kjo u bë pas presionit amerikan. Kur shikon se Kosta Rika, në Amerikën Qendrore dhe Peruja në Amerikën Jugore qenë vendi i shtatë, përkatësisht i gjashtëmbëdhjeti që njohën pavarësinë e Kosovës, e kupton më qartë armiqësinë e botës islame ndaj Kosovës, çka është shfaqje e armiqësisë ndaj kombit shqiptar*. Vendet vërtet të pavarura islamike si Irani, Siria, Libia, Indonezia, Pakistani, Algjeria, nuk e kanë njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës. *Turqia vërtet e njohu pavarësinë e Kosovës, por kur në tetor 2009 Presidenti turk Abdullah Gul vizitoi Serbinë ai bëri deklaratën e bujshme: Serbia është vendi kyç në Ballkan.(Deklarata e Gul citohet sipas faqes zyrtare on-line të Presidentit të Turqisë:
http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache...spx%3Fid%3D921)
Kjo nuk ka kuptim tjetër veç atij se Turqia e ka njohur Kosovën nën presionin amerikan. Në mars 2010 ambasadori turk në Serbi, Ahmet Suha Omar bëri një deklaratë që u pasqyruar edhe në website zyrtar të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Serbisë:
Pas njohjes së pavarësisë së njëanshme të Kosovës Turqia nuk ka bërë asnjë veprim tjetër që do të dëmtonte Beogradin, çka është çmuar shumë nga autoritetet serbe.(Deklarata e diplomatit turk citohet sipas website zyrtar të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Serbisë: http://www.mfa.gov.rs/Pressframe.htm)*
Në gjuhën diplomatike kjo do të thotë se Turqia e njohu Kosovën e detyruar nga SHBA-të, por nuk ka ndërmend të bëjë hapa të tjerë për ta mbështetur atë. Serbia e shprehu kënaqësinë dhe dha sinjalin se e kishte marrë saktë kumtin, duke e pasqyruar deklaratën e diplomatit turk në website zyrtar të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme. Është e vërtetë se pavarësinë e Kosovës nuk e ka njohur edhe Vatikani, por ai e ka bërë këtë se Kosovën e sheh si vend islamik.
Sot deislamizimi është sfida historike për shqiptarët, në dy anët e kufirit. Në trojet shqiptare duhet të zhbëhet çdo shenjë e Islamit. Islami nuk mund të ketë të njëjtin status si Krishterimi në hapësirën shqiptare se është fe e sjellë nga pushtuesi. Sot Islami bojkotohet nga pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve paraardhësit e të cilëve u kthyen dhunshëm dikur në fenë islame, dhe mbijeton vetëm falë një pakice aktive, militante.     Ne shqiptarët duhet të ndahemi me Islamin me anë të një referendumi mbarëkombëtar, ku njerëzit duhet të pyeten për ndalimin e tij. Ky referendum duhet të bëhet me votim të hapur, si një rast i veçantë, se kur osmanët e pushtuan Shqipërinë dhe e imponuan Islamin nuk u dhanë njerëzve lirinë e shprehjes. *Çdo njeriu që do të deklarohet si musliman duhet t i hiqet shtetësia e Republikës së Shqipërisë, eventualisht e Kosovës dhe të marrë statusin e emigrantit, duke u quajtur emigrant arab. Derisa në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë ka një komunitet të sajuar egjiptian, le të ketë dhe një komunitet emigrantësh arabë. Me këtë rast zgjidhet edhe statusi i egjiptianëve dhe romëve, një pjesë e madhe e të cilëve mbushin sheshet gjatë faljes së Bajramit për të përfituar nga xhamitë miell, vaj dhe sheqer.*
Unë jam i sigurt se në Republikën e Shqipërisë Islami do të marrë 2% të votave. Nuk mund ta them sa do të marrë në Kosovë dhe në pjesën shqiptare të Maqedonisë. Unë kam bindjen se në Kosovë Islami nuk do të fitojë në një referendum. Nëse fiton në pjesën shqiptare të Maqedonisë atëherë këta njerëz le të shkojnë në dreq, le të shkojnë tek guri i zi i Mekës, se nuk kanë çka i duhen kombit shqiptar. Për mua ata është njëlloj sikur të jenë në Arabi.
Shqiptarët mund të besojnë tek Zoti pa pasur nevojë për këtë surrogat-fe të shkretëtirave, çka është Islami. Islami shqiptarëve nuk u ka sjellë veçse të këqija, dhe të këqija më të mëdha do t u sjellë edhe në të ardhmen. Islami nuk i lidh shqiptarët me Zotin, por me idhujtari antike të shkretëtirave.
Ne shqiptarët jemi një komb i vogël dhe si i tillë ne duhet të ecim me shembuj, me modele. Ne kemi afër serbët, të cilët e kanë kombëtarizuar fenë dhe janë më mirë se ne. Edhe ne shqiptarët kemi nevojë për fe që flasin shqip, të cilat pse jo kanë edhe shenjtorë shqiptarë. Kështu feja do të bëhet konstituentë e nacionit (kombit). Parakushti për këtë është deislamizimi i shqiptarëve, i cili do të sjellë që kombi shqiptar të çlirohet edhe nga kulte të tjera të huaja siç është Krishterimi Ortodoks Grek, i cili u ka imponuar shqiptarëve si shenjtorë oficerë të zbulimit të Rusisë, si Kozma Etolioti, i shpallur si Shën Kozmai, apo sundimtarë dhe pushtues serbë të trojeve shqiptare, si Jovan Vladimiri, kulti i të cilit mbahet nga Kisha Ortodokse e uzurpuar e Shqipërisë, në mes të Shqipërisë, në Elbasan. Nëse do të bëhet deislamizimi i shqiptarëve, do të jetë shumë e lehtë që të
dehelenizohet dhe të deserbizohet Krishterimi shqiptar, duke u shpallur shenjtorë në vend të Kozmait dhe Jovan Vladimirit, pishtarë të Shqiptarizmës si Papa Kristo Negovani, Fan Noli etj.
Në hapësirën shqiptare në dy anët e kufirit ka një pakicë aktive islamike, e cila bën gjithçka që t u japë trojeve shqiptare profil islamik. Këta, derisa qarkullojnë dhe përhapin me zell literaturë ku thuhen gjithë të zezat për Krishterimin, reagojnë me nervozizëm kur vihet në diskutim feja e tyre. Këta duan të imponojnë në debatin shqiptar Sheriatin, gjoja në emër të tolerancës fetare dhe të ndalojnë kritikën për Islamin. Por nuk mund të ndalohet kritika për një fe libri i së cilës, Kurani, ka ardhur në Shqipëri në majë të jataganit osman. Këta janë versioni islamik i stalinistëve. Ylli i kuq dhe Guri i zi takohen si simbole të së keqes. Ne nuk mund të lejojmë që fati i kombit shqiptar të rrijë edhe më tej i ndryrë si në një magji të zezë tek Guri i zi në Mekë.
Islamikët pretendojnë se feja e tyre ofron norma morale për njeriun, për ta bërë botën të përkryer, por a nuk pretendonte dhe komunizmi të njëjtën gjë? Komunistët nuk i përgjigjeshin pyetjes se si ishte e mundur që një doktrinë e cila pretendonte të ishte zgjidhja morale për njerëzimin, kishte si simbol atë të mistikës djallëzore. Të njëjtës pyetje nuk i përgjigjen edhe islamikët, të cilët kanë si simbole ato të idhujtarisë së shkretëtirave.
Bashkimi Europian ka deklaruar se zgjerimi i tij në Ballkan do të pezullohet për të rifilluar pas vitit 2020, duke u bërë një përjashtim vetëm për Kroacinë. Kjo do të thotë se Bashkimi Europian do të lerë jashtë derës së tij vetëm pesë (gjashtë) vende, me popullsi konsistente muslimane, të cilët janë Serbia, Bosnjë-Herzegovina, Shqipëria, Maqedonia, Kosova dhe Mali i Zi. Serbia është vend i krishterë me një minoritet musliman, por derisa nuk e njeh pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe e quan këtë pjesë të territorit të saj, atëherë vetëdeklarohet vend me një popullsi të madhe muslimane. Në të vërtetë ekziston një lidhje e qartë mes qëndrimit të Bashkimit Europian kundër anëtarësimit të Turqisë në BE, dhe qëndrimit kundër anëtarësimit në BE të vendeve ballkanase ku ka popullsi konsistente muslimane, të krijuar në kohën e pushtimit osman.
Pezullimi i zgjerimit të Bashkimit Europian në Ballkan deri në një datë të pacaktuar pas vitit 2020, kur nuk ka asnjë garanci se pas vitit 2020 do të rifillojë zgjerimi i Bashkimit Europian në Ballkan, pritet që të ketë një efekt të madh në vendet që mbeten jashtë. Ato do ta përjetojnë këtë sikur u bëhet për shkak të muslimanëve, të cilët u kanë zënë derën. Kjo do të bëjë që shoqëritë e këtyre vendeve të radikalizohen dhe të ndërmarrin veprime për t u çliruar nga muslimanët e tyre. Kjo do të ndodhë edhe në Shqipëri, ku pjesa e krishterë e popullsisë do të fajësojë edhe më fort pjesën muslimane për mbetjen e vendit jashtë Bashkimit Europian. Kështu Islami kërcënon kohezionin nacional shqiptar.
Vendet e fqinje të krishtere të mbetura jashtë Bashkimit Europian, duke e kuptuar shkakun e refuzimit, do ta përdorin atë për të pastruar territorin e tyre dhe territorin shqiptar që pretendojnë nga këto mbetje osmane, çka ata i quajnë muslimanët. Kombi shqiptar me profil islamik është ai çka u duhet serbëve e grekëve që në një situatë të favorshme ta palestinizojnë hapësirën shqiptare, duke e bërë Shqipërinë si Bregun Perëndimor, dhe Kosovën si Gazën, ku do të futin ushtritë për të luftuar kinse terrorizmin islamik. Për një pakicë shqiptarësh që besojnë tek Islami kjo nuk ka rëndësi, se ata në fillim e quajnë veten muslimanë, pastaj edhe shqiptarë. Për ta atdheu i vërtetë është Arabia, ndërsa në Europë e shohin veten si kolona e pestë e Islamit, si pararoja e tij. Islamikët nuk e fshehin kënaqësinë që Shqipëria po mbetet jashtë Bashkimit Europian.
Islami i ka shpallur luftë kombit shqiptar, duke synuar që ta mbajë të ndarë nga Perëndimi. Në këtë luftë xhamitë janë fortesat e ushtrisë armike, minaret janë tytat e topave të ushtrisë armike, islamikët praktikantë janë ushtarët armiq. Strategjia është që hapësira shqiptare të shfaqet me një profil islamik, në shpërpjestim me numrin e muslimanëve praktikantë. Prandaj altoparlantët e minareve ulërinë arabisht, sikur kumtojnë triumfin islamik në këtë luftë. Ose kombi shqiptar do të ndahet nga Islami, duke u vetëdeislamizuar, ose Islami do ta mbysë kombin shqiptar.


Last Updated on E Marte, 25 Maj 2010 21:32

PS; te firma jote ke zgjidhjen e nji dileme qi vetem rasti jot e kundershton

----------


## Gj.Fishta

Palush, o palush,

Myftaraj kerkon ta zëvendeson Islamin me Krishterizmin, e jo me Shqiptarizmin !

Palush, o Palush,

----------


## drenicaku

> Kastriot Myftaraj eshte nje psikopat, njejte si ai palushi ne fillim dhe ky drenicaku ne fund. Asgje nuk mund te na beni, mor te poshter! Kastriot Myftaraj ne nje shkrim tjeter propozon t'u hiqet nenshtetesia shqiptare dhe kosovare te gjithe muslimaneve dhe qe ata te gjithe te deportohen ne Arabi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ku dallohet nga Millosheviqi, Shesheli, Arkani?! ASKUND! Pikerisht keta zagare te Vatikanit jane armiq te shqiptarise, e jo muslimanet qe gjithmone e paguan me se shtrenjti cmimin e lirise! Myftaroviqat, Palushoviqat e Drenicakoviqat jane dora e zgjatur e Serbise ne Kosove, dhe e grekut ne Shqiperi!


O kadal patriot  he all kaid
Pajtohem plotesish me miftarajn dhe pa u deislamizu shqiptaret,mos ta genjejn as vehten e as te tjeret se do kete perspektiv.
Taliban si ti,per fat te keq kan lind menjeher pas luftes kur serbia i humbi te gjitha shprest per ta sundu kosoven,tani i ka mbet vetem edhe feja islame kuptohet me aleat e saj tegjitha vendet islamike dhe deri ketu kogja mir i ka ec.
Kosova heret a von duhet te i pastroi keta taliban shqip foles dhe ti dergoi ne avganistan aty ku njeriu jeton si kafsha

----------


## BROZALINI

Deislamizimi i Kosoves do te ishte mençuria ma e madhe pas asaj te Pavaresise. Kete e ka tregue i madhi IBRAHIM RUGOVA, ideologu i Pavaresise se Kosoves i cili kishte ndermend te ndertonte nje katedrale ne Prizerend qe populli kosovar me shumice myslimane te kthehej ne origjine, te deislamizohej, ashtu si dha shembullin vete i madhi Rugova duke vdekur si i krishtene me emrin PJETER ne respekt te emrit, Pjeter Bogdani te cilit i kushtoi gjithe jeten per te nxjerre ne dukje vlerat e ketij shqiptari te madh per Fe e Atdhe. Kthimi ne identitet i kosovareve do te jete fundi i vuajtjeve te tyne shekullore e bashkim me Evropen e KRISHTENE.

----------


## fisniku-student

> ashtu si dha shembullin vete i madhi Rugova duke vdekur si i krishtene me emrin PJETER .


Edhe ne fund e meshiroi Zoti, vdiq nga Alkooli dhe Duhani :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BROZALINI

> Edhe ne fund e meshiroi Zoti, vdiq nga Alkooli dhe Duhani


fisniku-student, hajgaret i difton bukur , mos nderro zanat... Se kenke edhe "heqim"kete nuk e kam dijte. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dijetari

> Vetem deislamizimi i shqiptarve mund te na shpetoi,ne te kunderten kemi me jetu si ne avganistan.
> Nuk eshte e rastesishme edhe dukurit fetare qe asnjeher nuk i kemi pas,jam i bindur qe serbia jep para te medha per ti ber shqiptaret sa me muslimana qe eshte e mundur,kuptohet me aleatet e vet arab.
> Kur kemi pas shqiptar te rinje me mjekrra,me pantollona te shkurt,femra me feregje po masi nuk kemi hala shtet grahni deri ku te shkon.


    Po ty nuk paska nevoj meta ba deislamizmin se ti veq te kokshe,e qka ke fitue ti prej saj.po te mos ishin shqiptaret islam ,nuk dote nishte kombi shqiptar dote ishin asimilue ,sikur ne kroaci qe jan disa nga arbereshet te cilet jan asimilue .po tmos ishim ne shqiptaret me fe islame ,ti dhe disa nga ju dote flitshni gjuhen qe ti e don shkinqeee. :Lulja3:

----------


## dijetari

> Deislamizimi i Kosoves do te ishte mençuria ma e madhe pas asaj te Pavaresise. Kete e ka tregue i madhi IBRAHIM RUGOVA, ideologu i Pavaresise se Kosoves i cili kishte ndermend te ndertonte nje katedrale ne Prizerend qe populli kosovar me shumice myslimane te kthehej ne origjine, te deislamizohej, ashtu si dha shembullin vete i madhi Rugova duke vdekur si i krishtene me emrin PJETER ne respekt te emrit, Pjeter Bogdani te cilit i kushtoi gjithe jeten per te nxjerre ne dukje vlerat e ketij shqiptari te madh per Fe e Atdhe. Kthimi ne identitet i kosovareve do te jete fundi i vuajtjeve te tyne shekullore e bashkim me Evropen e KRISHTENE.


   Do te ishte menqurija me e madhe pas asaj te pavarsis[qe arriten shqiptaret islam]qe ti te humbesh ne eresir e te mos na shitsh propaganden e papes,po qu e shko kulloti dhit apo dhent ,se ti ste kakshe ne tok te kosoves ,por ne tok dikuun te serbis . :djall i fshehur:

----------


## ganimet

> Deislamizimi i Kosoves do te ishte mençuria ma e madhe pas asaj te Pavaresise. Kete e ka tregue i madhi IBRAHIM RUGOVA, ideologu i Pavaresise se Kosoves i cili kishte ndermend te ndertonte nje katedrale ne Prizerend qe populli kosovar me shumice myslimane te kthehej ne origjine, te deislamizohej, ashtu si dha shembullin vete i madhi Rugova duke vdekur si i krishtene me emrin PJETER ne respekt te emrit, Pjeter Bogdani te cilit i kushtoi gjithe jeten per te nxjerre ne dukje vlerat e ketij shqiptari te madh per Fe e Atdhe. Kthimi ne identitet i kosovareve do te jete fundi i vuajtjeve te tyne shekullore e bashkim me Evropen e KRISHTENE.



Pse po lodheni kaq shum per Islamizmin e kosoves po kuj po i pengo ky islamizem ,kush nuk po e thot ???.Bota demokratike nuk esht kunder feve e nese vertet esht ateher une naten kom me adhuru Allahun xh.h. e diten kom me adhuru sallahin dhe qka do perfitoni  juve qe po mendoni se do nihum rahat kure behemi shkie  pse vlla te lodhemi jo Pjeter bogdana e stojk millana Drejt vlla na po bahum serb nejse shkie po se di per ke do mbetemi shkie nashta per Qipriotet verior na vlla bahum qa te doni po vallahin hajnin skemi me e lan kan me na than Llopovi sa dardanije  kan me na qujt izdaice gllavoluda  i zhivotinje bez glave edhe ateher do na mungoi diq andaj propozoi  te rrimi kshtu si jemi, mbase edhe te ua propozoia qe ta ndrrojm fen e te behemi te krishter prap ankoheni ah sikur nuk ndejtem ne islam e me na pru arabia hurme.Lereni o njerz fen se nuk po vuani per shkak te fes tuaj po nga  mekatet tuaja.

----------

